# My babies



## Neesha (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Neesha (Aug 20, 2012)

My guppy frys. They were born yesterday. Or the day before. I just happened to be walking by around 1am and saw something tiny moved at the corner of my eye. And to my amazement. I had 25 frys 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Congrats. Guppy fry are big enough to eat finely ground flake. Keep the water clean and good luck.


----------



## Neesha (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you. Im feeding them ground up flakes and I heard also boiled egg yolk once in a while is good for them. I'm gonna try that. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

people hear about feeding egg yolk but don't hear about the problems affiliated with feeding it.....egg yolks pollute the water within a matter of an hour or so...i have seen a small amount of it pollute a 29 gallon tank and kill every fish in it in just a few hours....when feeding egg yolk you should do a 50-75% water change within 30 minutes after feeding if it is in a large tank...if you are feeding fry in a small tank then you need to do a 100% water change...
regular staple type foods are really not very fgood for fry..they need higher proteins and fats to help them grow and be healthy...


----------

